# Tony Stewart's career might be over



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Some are saying Tony is a murderer but most likely he didnt see the guy on the track. Sad to see someone life so soon RIP.


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

not a fan of Stewart but I positive he would not kill some one intenionally, very sad situation for sure.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't follow racing at all, but-why in the world would a guy walk out on the track when other cars are still on it? It seem really dangerous to me. I'm sorry for all involved.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:I will give my two cents on this tragedy since my husband raced cars for 20 years. It is very unfortunate and I feel so sorry for all the people involved. First of all, for a driver to hit another driver and kill him, must be devastating. Sanctioning bodies have come a long way with safety features that insure most drivers walk away from crashes. The way it looked to me, Tony was right behind the vehicle in front of him and when the car in front of Tony swerved to avoid the guy, Tony had no opportunity to miss him. It was a dimly lit corner and I'm sure a person on the track was the last thing Tony expected to see. However I will say this, you see these small venues allowing drivers to get out of the car and carry on, yelling and pointing at other drivers that they have issue with. The rule is you are not even suppose to unbuckle your belts until the safety workers get to your vehicle, and that rule is in place to save lives. (If drivers were fined a ridiculous amount for grandstanding and making a whole scene such as this, I'm sure that would stop drivers cold, from showing off in such a manner.) That is something that is NOT SAFE and you don't see it at more professional venues. It is taking your life in your own hands when you do something foolhardy like that. It is sad all the way around.


----------

